# Remove Window Tinting (UN-Mod)



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

*re*

Good post. did you have a rear window defog, I have been told if your not careful it will cause it not to work.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi guys. I guess this isn't really a mod. more of an un-mod. I'm sure there are a bunch of ways to get old window tinting off of your car windows. Some more damaging than others. But here's how I did it with a few pints of hot water, and a sunny day. 

Long story short, I bought my 96 Sentra with the rear window "tinted". Obviously, a poorly done job, or poorly cleaned, as the stuff had bubbled up and turned purple. This made for safety problems too because seeing out the back window was next to impossible. 

Here's a list of what I used to get the stuff off and clean-up afterward. ;

Sunny Sunday morning
Black plastic trash bag
Consumer grade pressure steam cleaner (Steam buggy, Shark SteamBlaster etc etc)
Old Credit card (optional)
Goo-gone
Window cleaner
paper towel
First, I cut the trash bag so it covered the back window. Sprayed the window with a fine mist of water, so the bag would adhere to the glass. Used some books to hold the plastic down. Make sure the car is parked in a sunny area, so it has direct sunlight, so the glass gets warm (hot). 

Wait about 30-45 minutes for the glass to get warm. The glass has to be warm, otherwise, you run the risk of cracking it. Cold glass, plus hot steam equals shattered window. 

While you're waiting, prep the steam cleaner per it's instructions. Put a towel down over the back-deck to protect your interior and speakers. Once the glass is nice and warm, go to work with the steamer on the inside of the glass. 

Start at one edge, using the hot steam to soften the glue. You'll probably want to get the steamer nozzle right up against the tinting film. It will eventually start to bubble up and maybe even peel off. After about 10 seconds of steaming one area, try to peel it back with the credit-card (Good therapy for those of us who are in debt to the little buggers). 

I found it best to work along the defogger lines, not against them. The key is not to go fast! If you rush the job, you will end up with little slivers of tint, and they'll take forever to come off. If you take your time you can get it off in big strips, and you'll be done faster. 

Another technique is to get the stuff to peel back a little at a time. Steam along the peeling edge, on either the inside or the outside of the tint film. Again, go VERY slowly, the film likes to tear easily. Very rarely did I even have to touch the film. The pressure of the steam almost literally blew the film off! In some other places, I used the credit card to "encourage" the film off. 

DO NOT USE SHARP ITEMS AGAINST THE DEFOGGER LINES. THEY WILL NEVER WORK AGAIN IF YOU CUT THEM!!!! (if you break yours don't say I didn't tell you so)

After about two hours on the back window, I got all the stuff off without any damage to the defogger lines. When you're done getting the film off, hit the glass with a good dose of goo-gone. This will get the majority of the glue off. Once you've given it a good going over with the goo-gone, wipe the excess off with a paper towel. Window cleaner should take care of the rest. 

I REALLY wish I got before and after shots of the car. Or even pictures while I was doing all this. It probably would have been easier to describe. Also, be great to show how bad my back window was, and what it looks like now. 

Yes a power-steamer is a bit of an expensive investment (mine was $100) but they serve a great number of uses. Great for cleaning up around the house (My microwave was never this clean), or better yet, around the car. (Steam cleaned engine bay, remove brake dust from alloys, etc etc). The best part about doing the job this way is that your car doesn't stink of Amonia or other chemicals for weeks on end. Also, you get a nice sauna from being in the back seat with hot steam for a few hours 

Any comments would be welcome. 
*Zorak Out. *


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

infazorak said:


> ...(My microwave was never this clean)...


Hell it just paid for itself right there 



> (Steam cleaned engine bay, remove brake dust from alloys, etc etc).


oooo....*drools...I need to get a steam cleaner..


Not to mention ironing your clothes, cleaning walls in the house, carpet, windows...so many applications for that thing.


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

Good post bro! Pics would have been nice, but you explained it very well imo.


----------

